# Help with crazy cat please.



## skanders (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a black tom cat named pippen, he seems to eat and eat and eat and then poop and poop and poop for example tonight my girlfriend gave it nearly half a chicken and still it came hunting for mine wanting more ? and at night he seems to run around really crazily up and down the stairs making crazy cat noises and ive never seen it sleep unlike my own cat at home that sleeps for 12 hours plus.

can anyone help ? he is 7 years old.

thanks.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

As to the eating so much - has the cat been wormed recently? Has he seen a vet - may need a check up to check for any medical issues.

You could try playing with him for about 20 minutes before you all go to bed and try to tire him out (use a wand toy and getting him running around or a laser pen), provide him with some interactive toys like a ball in a track. You could place several smaller bowls of food (in much smaller quantities) around the house so he has to search for them - to keep him entertained.

But do urge a vet visit to check nothing untoward is wrong.


----------



## Emma2011 (Jan 7, 2011)

Has he always been so hungry and hyper? (Cats do go mad for chicken in my experience!) Or has it changed? From what I've read, cats are not so dissimilar to humans in the sense that it's mostly changes that should be watched out for. 

Always best to err on the side of caution and pay a visit to your vet if you're worried. I did that recently with my old tabby cat because his coat wasn't looking too great on the flanks - both the vet and I thought it was stress/overgrooming, but the "just in case" blood tests she took came back with the surprise result that he has an overactive thyroid (symptoms, which our cat did not have many of, include: weight loss, increased appetite and thirst, increased activity, nervous/irritable, unkempt coat...). He's now on tablets while we decide whether to go for surgery/iodine treatment, and his coat is starting to improve and he generally seems much more chilled.

Of course, it could just be his personality... in which case he sounds kind of fun, if manic!


----------

